# Zakuri Sneak Peak



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2012)

this knife coming soon...


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 23, 2012)

Jon,

What is that?? Looks awesome.

-Chuck


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 23, 2012)

I Googled Zakuri and other than your page I got a cool looking cocoon puller to make silk. Was cool to look at, but not as nice as yours.


----------

